# why so many failures after initial success?



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

1st icsi worked brilliantly, even though only 2 embies made it to ET we  had DS in 2003.

since then i have had 4 further fresh cycles and 2 FET (sperm frozen from pesa exctraction).  my embies are grade  1 / 2 and i have 4, 5 & 6 cell transfers so why, oh why wont it work again?  what should i be asking re: the embyologist report at my follow up?  i only have one embie left in the freezer and this is will be our last ever chance, is it worth asking for assisted hatching - assuming it makes the thaw?

thanks

mo


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

fragile said:


> 1st icsi worked brilliantly, even though only 2 embies made it to ET we had DS in 2003.
> 
> since then i have had 4 further fresh cycles and 2 FET (sperm frozen from pesa exctraction). my embies are grade 1 / 2 and i have 4, 5 & 6 cell transfers so why, oh why wont it work again? what should i be asking re: the embyologist report at my follow up? i only have one embie left in the freezer and this is will be our last ever chance, is it worth asking for assisted hatching - assuming it makes the thaw?
> 
> ...


Hello Mo,

Sadly many IVF cycles do not end in success even though there is no underlying issue. IVF is still a relatively new science and we just dont have all the answers yet. Maternal age is one of the factors that does have an impact and there would be some time beween a successful cycle and trying again, this may be an influence for a lot of people trying for a second pregnancy.

Asisted Hatching - usually done for patients who are older or who have not had any implantation so would seem unlikely it would be recomended for yourself but it is unlikely to have a negative impact. But there is usally a cost and there is always a small risk to the embryos during the actual hatching procedure - ask your Clinic their advice if the pros outwiegh the cons.

Best wishes


----------

